# How Do You Pronounce Ollech And Wajs..?



## dawnkeeper (Nov 22, 2005)

Is is 'Ollek' and 'Vice' ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

From my (very long time ago) A levels...

I would suggest Ollech and " Wasch"

But please bear in mind...I am a member of the BA Club

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There was a link sometime back on the forum to a site which gave the proper pronounciation of a number of watch companies, unfortunately I`ve lost it


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There was a link sometime back on the forum to a site which gave the proper pronounciation of a number of watch companies, unfortunately I`ve lost it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm

has saved me many an embarrassment in the posh watch shops...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nickk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a link sometime back on the forum to a site which gave the proper pronounciation of a number of watch companies, unfortunately I`ve lost it
> ...


That`s the one, thanks Nick


----------



## dawnkeeper (Nov 22, 2005)

Great - thanks!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ok, who's clicked on the rolex button on that website?-it's brill
















john


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I thought that Ollech was prounounced like Ollek but that you had to clear your throat whilst uttering the K...!?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> ok, who's clicked on the rolex button on that website?-it's brill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

dawnkeeper said:


> Is is 'Ollek' and 'Vice' ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

found this on the web, hope it helps...

http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm

if the weblink doesn't work, press Ctrl and try again.

Dave


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> ok, who's clicked on the rolex button on that website?-it's brill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good sense of humor ........ Clever....How's your volume, my speaker flipped off the desk....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

threean2 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > ok, who's clicked on the rolex button on that website?-it's brill
> ...


Isn't that Neil from the young ones


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> ok, who's clicked on the rolex button on that website?-it's brill
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Have you clicked on the Rado link?

WTF?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ricster said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > ok, who's clicked on the rolex button on that website?-it's brill
> ...


This is getting crazy


----------

